# Tac light for Glock 22



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys, just became the proud owner of a Glock 22 SD40. Was wondering if anyone can recommend a good tac light for home defense. I don't wanna go too expensive and fancy. Just something with a light would be nice.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Hey guys, just became the proud owner of a Glock 22 SD40. Was wondering if anyone can recommend a good tac light for home defense. I don't wanna go too expensive and fancy. Just something with a light would be nice.


Streamlight TLR - 1


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Glock makes one I use that works just fine


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That streamtlight looks nice. Not a bad price either. 

I'll check out the glock website for their tac light and compare the 2


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.lapolicegear.com/nebo-5569-elite-weaponlight.html


----------

